# Feet for cutting boards?



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm looking for a more reasonably priced option for these. I bought some directly from a manufacturer and they're great, except they're black and with mineral oil, they leave smudges on the boards as they are stacked. I get white ones that don't transfer anything at Home Depot, but they're about $1.75 for 4. Anybody have a better option? Thanks, Tony


----------



## Sprung (Oct 5, 2015)

No, but this is a question I was just thinking about the other day for when I make some cutting boards for Christmas gifts. Will be watching this thread!


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 5, 2015)

Got a picture of what they look like? I've got sine ideas but I don't know if I'm on the same page.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 5, 2015)

Tony, do you think little feet turned out of wood would work, or does is need to provide some friction/grip too? (Our current wood cutting board, a wedding gift, doesn't have any feet, so I don't have experience in this realm.)


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Got a picture of what they look like? I've got sine ideas but I don't know if I'm on the same page.



Colin, this is what I've been buying. Something along these lines. Tony


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Tony, do you think little feet turned out of wood would work, or does is need to provide some friction/grip too? (Our current wood cutting board, a wedding gift, doesn't have any feet, so I don't have experience in this realm.)



Matt, rubber is preferable to keep them from sliding around. I'm not sure it's necessary, but customers seem to think it is. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll ask my brother. He had them in a book for 20 cents or so a piece, without the screw. I think they were in packs of 100 or 144. So the Home depot price may not be much more. Are they the 1 inch or 3/4 "feet"? I would also consider using Stainless steel screws to limit rust (tetanus).


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2015)

what about cork? the stick on kind.

http://www.amazon.com/Adhesive-Kiss...3pc+DWL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 5, 2015)

The issue with cork is the retention of spores and bacterium, however that is up to the maker and the buyer....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 5, 2015)

I have never used feet. But my logic is that then they can use one side for food preparation, and keep one side nice for show, but I tend to make kinda fancy cutting boards, so that was my pitch to the customer when they say "oh those are too nice to cut on".....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> I'll ask my brother. He had them in a book for 20 cents or so a piece, without the screw. I think they were in packs of 100 or 144. So the Home depot price may not be much more. Are they the 1 inch or 3/4 "feet"? I would also consider using Stainless steel screws to limit rust (tetanus).



Thanks Mark, I look forward to hearing what he has to say. I have plenty of screws, that's not a problem at all. Tony

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> what about cork? the stick on kind.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Adhesive-Kiss-Cork-Button-Rolls/dp/B003BKWFEA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_201_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=0QN5WT7C8P854BAZVC8M&dpID=51nW3pc+DWL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_



Marc, the stick on type don't work anyway, the adhesive doesn't hold once they've been treated with mineral oil. Tony


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I have never used feet. But my logic is that then they can use one side for food preparation, and keep one side nice for show, but I tend to make kinda fancy cutting boards, so that was my pitch to the customer when they say "oh those are too nice to cut on".....



That's a great response, I might have to think about that.......


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow, Did some digging and looked through my parts books and less than .50 each for white or clear is not actually a bad price. The only way I found to beat that was to buy a thousand of them and that would get it down to .32 each plus shipping.....


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Wow, Did some digging and looked through my parts books and less than .50 each for white or clear is not actually a bad price. The only way I found to beat that was to buy a thousand of them and that would get it down to .32 each plus shipping.....



I was going to buy in quantity but not that much!


----------



## paarker (Oct 6, 2015)

Here is what I use. http://www.meiselwoodhobby.com/Products/ViewProduct.aspx?ID=13769&amp;Path=2942

Comes out to about 24 cents with the screw. I must have used these on at 50 cutting boards and never had a complaint. shipping will be extra.


----------



## frankp (Oct 7, 2015)

Don't add feet. Instead of buying the feet for adding on buy large rolls of non-slip shelf liner and just cut a "footprint" of the board and offer with each purchase. No muss no fuss and no marring up your nice boards.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 7, 2015)

Spoke to my brother, he said Wood hobby and U-line. He then said he would not use the feet since they are now synthetic. The prices were 40 cents for the 3/4ths one if you ordered 500 plus. No screw included. I didn't get a price on the 1". I asked, he just didn't reply. Sorry.

I've used those RV styled shelf liners. Work pretty good too. Good luck Tony...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice, lot of good stuff here! Tony


----------

